
Unikernels – Rethinking Cloud Infrastructure - jonbaer
http://unikernel.org/
======
markokrajnc
"Unikernels are specialised, single-address-space machine images..." -> I can
also imagine a unikernel with virtual memory where core part/kernel would run
in one process & memory space and the application part runnning in another
process/memory space...

